# Getting back to the swing of things



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi APC members,

I needed some time out from this hobby, so I took 6 months off to reflect.
I have not checked my PM and emails these past months. I apologize for not replying back and doing my job on APC.

The only thing that kept me intouch with this hobby is the tanks I maintain for customers. Most of the jobs I get for Aquatic Bliss are just PVC works for large non plant tanks this whole summer.

I will be attending the AGA event this weekend. I should be there Saturday Morning.
I hope this trip gets me back into the swing of things.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome back, Ken. Glad to hear from you. Make sure to tell us all about the AGA Conference, since not all of us (like me) will be attending.

Carlos


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Glad to hear from a NYer again. Thought you'd succumbed to Bloomberg's 70% RE tax increase.

Andrew Cribb


----------

